# Airplane travel



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Do I need special certification to fly with my service dog? If so, what kind and how do I get it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Is the dog a PSD? 
Is the flight leaving and arriving within the U.S.?
Was the dog owner trained or a Program Dog?


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

ILGHAUS said:


> Is the dog a PSD?
> Is the flight leaving and arriving within the U.S.?
> Was the dog owner trained or a Program Dog?



Yes, she is a psd.

I'd like to know the rules for both.

And she was owner trained.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Did you look through the stickies and read the one on the Amended Air Carrier Access Act? It may help answer some of your questions. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ed-air-carrier-access-act-regulation-new.html


As you can see there are additional requirements when traveling with a PSD. In this way they are linked in with ESAs.


#41. For purposes of providing documentation stating a passenger’s disability-related need for an emotional support or psychiatric service animal1, what kind of practitioners qualify as “licensed mental health professionals”?

Answer: Any licensed mental health professional (e.g., psychiatrist, psychologist, licensed clinical social worker) including a medical doctor who is specifically treating a passenger’s mental or emotional disability is a practitioner qualified to provide documentation stating the passenger’s need for an emotional support or psychiatric service animal. A qualified practitioner would include a general practitioner who is treating the passenger’s mental or emotional disability.


#42. May a carrier require that the documentation a passenger provides in order to travel with an animal that is used as an emotional support or psychiatric service animal state the passenger’s specific mental or emotional condition?

Answer: No. A carrier may only require that a passenger’s documentation confirm that a passenger has a mental or emotional disability recognized in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders- Fourth Edition (DSM-IV), in addition to three other items (i.e., the passenger needs the animal for air travel and/or activity at the passenger’s destination, the individual providing the assessment is a licensed mental health professional and that passenger is under his/her care, the date and type of mental health professional’s license and the state or other jurisdiction in which it was issued).


#43. May a carrier accept documentation from a licensed mental health professional concerning a passenger’s need for a psychiatric or emotional support animal if the documentation is more than one year old?

Answer: Carriers may, at their discretion, accept from the passenger with a disability documentation from his or her licensed mental health professional that is more than one year old. We encourage carriers to consider accepting “outdated” documentation in situations where such passenger provides a letter or notice of cancellation or other written communication indicating the cessation of health insurance coverage, and his/her inability to afford treatment for his or her mental or emotional disability.
__________________


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Flying with a PSD is different than traveling with other Assistance Dogs -thank you to all the 'fakers' who claimed their pets as PSDs.

You must notify your airline at a minimum of 48 hours before scheduled flight that you will be traveling with a PSD. This gives them time to call your medical care provider and verify that their office gave you a letter and that your provider meets the airlines qualifications.

At check in time you then if asked show your letter.


Also, it is always wise to have dog's rabies tag on collar or harness and have a copy of dog's health info from your vet just as you would whenever you travel under any type of transportation.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

ILGHAUS said:


> Flying with a PSD is different than traveling with other Assistance Dogs -thank you to all the 'fakers' who claimed their pets as PSDs.
> 
> You must notify your airline at a minimum of 48 hours before scheduled flight that you will be traveling with a PSD. This gives them time to call your medical care provider and verify that their office gave you a letter and that your provider meets the airlines qualifications.
> 
> ...


Yay for people making life more complex than necessary. At least it keeps the number of poorly trained dogs out and about to a minimum. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

